# Winter According To Calvin And Hobbes



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Come on now, can anyone really capture the essence of the Winter season like Calvin and Hobbes...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Genius... pure genius!

Happy Trails,
Doug

Thanks C.J.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Come on now, can anyone really capture the essence of the Winter season like Calvin and Hobbes...


Nice one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Keep them coming....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


Keep them coming....
[/quote]
Brace yourselves!

It looks like Jim is going for 100 today!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


This one is great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Slow day Doug?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Wish I had a picture of Chevy Chase and his "Land Shark"...would have been a great response....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Hehehehehe


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Snow bowling....LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


That Calvin...he is a picky eater.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Dooh!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Is that why I have all these neat trees....the neighbors put in?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Kinda ties into the Wizard of Oz eh?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Tell you DS and DD that....they will disagree!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


I can soooo see my youngest doing this to me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


i know for sure my kids were consulted on this one. I have found my hats/gloves in the lawn just about after every snow storm we have.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Genius... pure genius!


You saved the best one for last....very nice!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We loved 'em all!

Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I live on a main road. For the first time since I was kid, I can t wait for a measurable snowfall







Need to try a few of the simple ones.

Thanks for the laugh Doug









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


>


Keep them coming....
[/quote]
Brace yourselves!

It looks like Jim is going for 100 today!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Just keeping up with you Doug is a full time job....


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

That is funny stuff !!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*ROFLOL*

Keep 'em coming Doug, Calvin and Hobbes are great! We have 5 inches of freshly fallen "good packing snow" (wet and heavy) here today, Calvin could have a great time with that.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> *ROFLOL*
> 
> Keep 'em coming Doug, Calvin and Hobbes are great! We have 5 inches of freshly fallen "good packing snow" (wet and heavy) here today, Calvin could have a great time with that.


Why, thank you! I always thought we were great!

I have always wanted the last Calvin and Hobbes drawing- the one on December 31, 1995- that last frame, to be a mural on the back of our RQS... I'm not sure how to post it, maybe Doug can- but the caption is, "It's a magical world, hobbes ol' buddy... Lets go exploring!" and it depicts Calvin and Hobbes sledding down a hill on newly fallen snow.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

These are all great !!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I hated to see that comic strip end it was my all time favorite. Thanks for all the posts I love them all


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are really funny Doug. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Great ones!

I liked them all!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm glad you guys are enjoying them!
But thanks should go to our friend Wolfie for passing them on in the first place.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm glad you guys are enjoying them!
> But thanks should go to our friend Wolfie for passing them on in the first place.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....Thanks Wolfie!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm glad you guys are enjoying them!
> But thanks should go to our friend Wolfie for passing them on in the first place.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....Thanks Wolfie!!!








[/quote]

Thanks Wolfie for providing material for some good laughs and an opportunity to pad my post count  uh, share the fun with my fellow Outbackers!















(Might hit 1000 posts yet)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I'm glad you guys are enjoying them!
> But thanks should go to our friend Wolfie for passing them on in the first place.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....Thanks Wolfie!!!








[/quote]
Thanks Wolfie for providing material for some good laughs and an opportunity to pad my post count  uh, share the fun with my fellow Outbackers!















(Might hit 1000 posts yet)














[/quote]

I do what I can to help









Of course,_* I*_ didn't see any jump in _* my*_post-count


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Outstanding!!!!!

But no C&H Santa ones?

Merry Christmas!!

Tripp


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

This one has always been my favorite C&H snowman. Thanks. I just hope to someday build a snowman in my front yard. The warm winters are nice, but I want some snow every now and then...



PDX_Doug said:


> Genius... pure genius!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

biga said:


> Genius... pure genius!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


[/quote]

You might have to move north to do that!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


>


I certainly can picture my son pulling this one in a few years. Until then he'll just stick to making all of the faces himself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I'm glad you guys are enjoying them!
> But thanks should go to our friend Wolfie for passing them on in the first place.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....Thanks Wolfie!!!








[/quote]
Thanks Wolfie for providing material for some good laughs and an opportunity to pad my post count  uh, share the fun with my fellow Outbackers!















(Might hit 1000 posts yet)














[/quote]

I do what I can to help









Of course,_* I*_ didn't see any jump in _* my*_post-count








[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Of course,_* I*_ didn't see any jump in _* my*_post-count


Boy! I sure did! SHEESH!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Of course,_* I*_ didn't see any jump in _* my*_post-count


Boy! I sure did! SHEESH!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You should be ashamed of yourself..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course,_* I*_ didn't see any jump in _* my*_post-count


Boy! I sure did! SHEESH!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You should be ashamed of yourself..








[/quote]

I am... I'm so ashamed...









*NOT!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Wolfie.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

AHH the wretched flood control got me and slowed me down.

SO anyways. Doug you should be ashamed of your self for taking advantage of the situation...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> AHH the wretched flood control got me and slowed me down.
> 
> SO anyways. Doug you should be ashamed of your self for taking advantage of the situation...


We all live with the flood control....just wait 30 seconds and it will pass.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> AHH the wretched flood control got me and slowed me down.
> 
> SO anyways. Doug you should be ashamed of your self for taking advantage of the situation...


We all live with the flood control....just wait 30 seconds and it will pass.








[/quote]
What's "flood control" ?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


>


this one is my favorite! i remember some of my mom's meals that would warrant that one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> AHH the wretched flood control got me and slowed me down.
> 
> SO anyways. Doug you should be ashamed of your self for taking advantage of the situation...


We all live with the flood control....just wait 30 seconds and it will pass.








[/quote]
What's "flood control" ?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

How much do I have to donate to get rid of that?


----------

